# Millionaire stabbed Alsation to death



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Millionaire 'stabbed Alsatian to death' - Telegraph

What would you have done?

I'd probably have done the same, as horrible as it sounds. If the Alsation was brought up and socialised properly it wouldn't have attacked the labrador.

BUT again we don't know the true circumstances, but for example if this dog attacked the labrador for no reason - just because it's dog aggressive then yes, I 'd have probably done the same.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think I would try every way to seperate them first, it it had a collar on I would rather get bitten myself than go out of my way to get a knife from the house and stab it. It sounds like there was bad blood between the neighbours before this incident happened though.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

How can you tell it was the GSD who wasn't 'bought up properly' or 'socialised' from that story?

The article states that the neighbour called the dog over to his property, he may have been winding the dog up. Also in another article it mentioned that the lab had a couple of minor cuts so it doesn't sound like a full on attack. 

Agree with thedogsmother in that this sounds like a dispute between the neighbours rather than a man protecting his dog.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm speculating, as we'll never get the full truth!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> How can you tell it was the GSD who wasn't 'bought up properly' or 'socialised' from that story?
> 
> The article states that the neighbour called the dog over to his property, he may have been winding the dog up. Also in another article it mentioned that the lab had a couple of minor cuts so it doesn't sound like a full on attack.
> 
> Agree with thedogsmother in that this sounds like a dispute between the neighbours rather than a man protecting his dog.


I agree with this and thedogsmother - it sounds as though this guy was trying to provoke the alsation and if that is the case I hope they throw the book at him.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

If that was the case, then yes, he deserves everything he gets. 

On the brightside, the dog did die instantaneously so he wouldn't have suffered that much, as opposed to stabbing int he wrong place and the dog bleeding to death in masses amounts of pain.

I know I know, not really the 'brightside' but it could've been worse


----------



## astraldream (Apr 3, 2011)

We dont know what went on but something doesnt ring true to me.

It would take at least a minute maybe more if its a big garden and house which you would expect from a wealthy man like him, to go indoors and "find the biggest knife" then to go back outside and find (whilst the dogs are fighting) the correct place to stab a dog to ensure maximum damage.

Are there not easier, safer and quicker ways to stop two dogs fighting??


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

So the GSD attacked the Lab and in the time it took its owner to go to the kitchen and get the biggest knife he could find the GSD had caused no obvious injury to the Lab .


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

One word:

Houdini


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

No-one could accuse me of being violent, but in this case he would best be staying out of my way.


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

I would've done the same imho

Pic's of lab
Company director Mark Deeley 'stabbed neighbour's dog to death after it attacked his' | Mail Online


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Ugh, that's just made me feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

omg i feel sick. 
as it wasn't a full blown attack, no i wouldn't have stabbed the alstation, i wouldv'e rather have gotten bit trying to seperate them, than harm any dog. don't know the full story just going by what's been posted here, but i wouldv'e tried to get lead around the alasation's mouth to stop it biting and if it had a collar on, which all dogs should have really, i wouldv'e pulled it away. doesn't sound as if the lab was having to defend itself much either.
if it had been a full blown attack the matter would be different. i wouldv'e called for someone to deal with it as sensibly as they poss could. shame for both dogs as it sounds as if the owners should have any dogss if they are going to use their animals in their disputes, nutters. :mad2:


----------

